# Vehicle Advice



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all!
I was wondering if someone could point us in the right direction and give us some advice on owning a vehicle in Spain, and, maybe give us some idea of what to expect in terms of the unexpected in day to day life. We haven't been lazy in our search for knowledge on our move, however, we like to hear suggestions from people who have already made the transition. 
Basically, a big chunk of our family have become expats in Bulgaria, Thailand, Moscow and Spain, but unfortunately, none of the Spanish expat relatives drive. We're looking at renting in the areas surrounding Alicante such as Callosa De Segura. Both myself, and, my partner work online so jobs etc aren't an issue for us thank goodness! 
We've weighed up the vast majority of costs, and everything seems to be relatively affordable, and, much more common sense seems to be in place in comparison to the UK.
The one area we are severely lacking knowledge on is a vehicle. We plan on initially driving over with our cat and dog......but what happens then in terms of my vehicle? Obviously this is going to be a long term thing for us, and although we will have the standard European car insurance, how long is it before I have to take some kind of action to register my car in Spain? What are the costs of Spanish insurance like? Is there any form of Road tax that has to be paid? Would it be easier to sell my car and buy a car already registered in Spain?
Any help on this topic, and, any others people may think of would be much appreciated as we're hoping our transition will be as smooth as we can make it. Sorry for my rambling!

Adios
Dan


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a lot of useful info in the FAQ's, here's a link_

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out right away and feel rather silly for not noticing it first!


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

WOW, What a superb mine of information! Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!! The FAQ looks like it's going to be a life saver!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Life is far more complex than you seem to think. The vehicle side may be the least of your worries.

If you are going to be in Spain for more than 90 days youw ill be considered resident and have to register as such. To do this you will have to show that you have an income of at least €650 per person per month going into a Spanish bank account and/or €6,000 per person capital again in a Spanish Bank account.

If you are working on-line (i.e. not for an employer) you will be required to sign onto the social security system as "autonomo" (self employed) and make payments of at least €260 per month (irrespective of your earnings) - however, this amount may be reduced if you fall into certain categories. You will also have to show proof of healthcare coverage although if you are contributing to the system, this may be covered.

The vehicle: Once you become resident it is illegal for you to drive a foreign-registered vehicle in Spain and you will have 90 days in which to resolve the problem. The choices are to have the vehicle 'homologated' and put onto Spanish plates this costs money and you may have to pay import tax if you have not owned it for more than six months. With certain vehicles this can sometimes be difficult and will, in any case, be costly. Alternatively, you can sell it before moving and buy a Spanish vehicle, these are not cheap since Spanish vehicles keep their value quite well. Best advice is to go to a main dealer since you are less likely to get ripped off.


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Baldilocks,
Thanks for your input! As mentioned above I was aware of much of what you said such as registering as a resident, autonomo, (Although I didn't have actual concrete figures so a big thanks for those) health care coverage and have also now become aware of the difficulty with regards to exporting our vehicle. I'm under no illusion of how difficult it is, my uncle has had a villa in Mijas for 30 years, my half brother moved to Barcelona last year and my parents have homes in Bangkok, Moscow and a holiday park in Bulgaria so we're approaching this in a very serious manner, not just making our way over and hoping for the best, and it's exactly the reason I posted here, to get invaluable advice from people such as yourself!
I think you're right in that getting a vehicle in Spain maybe a much more feasible option, especially after reading the superb FAQ. What I meant with regards to everything being more affordable is autonomo amounts to the same price as my council tax monthly in the UK, the Spanish 'version' of council tax amounts to the same as what I pay in NI in the UK, the gas bottles used in Spain per quarter (on average) amount to the same price as I pay per day/2days in the UK, electricity prices seem to be about the same. Overall, it seems to balance out, or, work out a small touch cheaper than living here. 

I have to admit, even after lots of research over the past 3 years, it is very overwhelming and an awful lot to consider, however, my determination is undying! Hopefully with a little guidance from the forum and friends who have made the transition, we can make it a success!

Thanks again for those figures, now I can get busy with some math!

Dan


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

After reading further on Autonomo, which I was aware of but maybe not as in depth as I should have been, it seems like a scary place to be self employed...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny2222 said:


> After reading further on Autonomo, which I was aware of but maybe not as in depth as I should have been, it seems like a scary place to be self employed...


Very much so....


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, thanks for all the insightful posts! They gave me some things to look into in much more depth. On the outset Autonomo looks simple, my cousin uses it without too much of an issue, but I assume that's because his business is based on a few large payments as he runs lighting rigs for numerous fiestas, where as ours is based on lots of little international payments, and, on reading the experiences of others with the Hacienda and Autonomo, it seems they all want to escape as quickly as possible!! 
I'm pretty sad about it all, especially as I'd have happily paid into the Spanish system, and, would have employed people in Spain, but even this sounds like a nightmare with Autonomo. 
Is there any sign that this system will be adjusted in the future? From what I've read it's put a lot of entrepreneurs off the move who would have stirred the economy out there, so it seems a bit silly when the Spanish economy needs a jump start! 
I recently visited Gran Canaria and was wondering why, when I approached local business owners about making a move and being self employed, they looked at me as if I had a horn growing out of my head!!!! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny2222 said:


> Well, thanks for all the insightful posts! They gave me some things to look into in much more depth. On the outset Autonomo looks simple, my cousin uses it without too much of an issue, but I assume that's because his business is based on a few large payments as he runs lighting rigs for numerous fiestas, where as ours is based on lots of little international payments, and, on reading the experiences of others with the Hacienda and Autonomo, it seems they all want to escape as quickly as possible!!
> I'm pretty sad about it all, especially as I'd have happily paid into the Spanish system, and, would have employed people in Spain, but even this sounds like a nightmare with Autonomo.
> Is there any sign that this system will be adjusted in the future? From what I've read it's put a lot of entrepreneurs off the move who would have stirred the economy out there, so it seems a bit silly when the Spanish economy needs a jump start!
> I recently visited Gran Canaria and was wondering why, when I approached local business owners about making a move and being self employed, they looked at me as if I had a horn growing out of my head!!!! Back to the drawing board!


my gestor does everything for me - so it's painless

except that it * is *expensive - my monthly payments are in excess of 270€ a month & I pay income tax on top of that

but there's no way round it - it just has to be done - & it doesn't matter how much you have coming in, nor how many invoices you produce (mine is lots of little ones) 

there _*are*_ discounts atm for new start-ups - and also for certain trades & age-related discounts


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Danny2222 said:


> Well, thanks for all the insightful posts! They gave me some things to look into in much more depth. On the outset Autonomo looks simple, my cousin uses it without too much of an issue, but I assume that's because his business is based on a few large payments as he runs lighting rigs for numerous fiestas, where as ours is based on lots of little international payments, and, on reading the experiences of others with the Hacienda and Autonomo, it seems they all want to escape as quickly as possible!!
> I'm pretty sad about it all, especially as I'd have happily paid into the Spanish system, and, would have employed people in Spain, but even this sounds like a nightmare with Autonomo.
> Is there any sign that this system will be adjusted in the future? From what I've read it's put a lot of entrepreneurs off the move who would have stirred the economy out there, so it seems a bit silly when the Spanish economy needs a jump start!
> I recently visited Gran Canaria and was wondering why, when I approached local business owners about making a move and being self employed, they looked at me as if I had a horn growing out of my head!!!! Back to the drawing board!


Hi
Sorry if we have rather pee'ed on your party when all you asked for was about vehicles, but we try to be honest (it would be irresponsible of us to be otherwise) and explain that, although the vehicle situation is not cheap nor easy (unless you just decide to buy here), there are other more worrying concerns.


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not at all Baldilocks! As I said, I was aware of the autonomo system, and from an outsiders perspective it did look easy, but, your post about it made me look at it in more depth and go search out those who use it, and what I got was many nightmare scenarios. I'd rather you pee on my party well I'm cold and comfortable in the UK, rather than nobody peeing on my party, getting out to Spain, and ending up in one of those nightmare scenarios I've been reading about, so it's appreciated!  We have plenty more options and economies that will appreciate our hard earned tax!


----------



## Danny2222 (Jan 24, 2014)

Only just spotted your reply xabiachica! Thanks!
I did read about the age related discounts and only my partner would qualify. I do agree that the cost overall is pretty steep per month, but it does even out with other costs we have in the UK that in Spain we wouldn't, it just means we likely wouldn't be any better off financially unless we worked harder than we already do! Also, because our business entails a vast mixture that is hard to actually categorise under any of the categories I've seen, I feel a nightmare might just begin to unravel.

Overall, after reading about negative experiences with the Hacienda and Gestors, which come in abundance, and, often seem to be pretty extreme in nature, and, a desire not to get into big trouble legally or financially, I think we'll seek out a few more alternatives to Spain and then weigh up the pros and cons of each before dismissing or choosing Spain.


----------

